# Barking and whining at night for older dogs



## AsianTwinkie7 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello:

I have a 17 year old pomeranian. For the last couple of weeks he started barking and whining at night for no apparent reason. This is something he has never done before and it goes on all through the night and nobody can sleep in the house. It's like he's haveing anxiety issues. What can we do to resolve this so that we all get a good nights sleep.

Thanks!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Check to see if he's developing arthritis or if he is going deaf. As dogs get older and go deaf, sometimes they get a little sensitive to the few sounds that they can still hear.

Same type of idea with beginning arthritis, a dog may move while sleeping and get a sharp twinge, resulting in a bark and a whine.

Also, is he doing this while awake, or in his sleep, while dreaming ? Dog's dreams can seem to be a rehash of the day's experience ...


----------



## AsianTwinkie7 (Sep 5, 2011)

he's definately lose some vision and hearing....he does have arthritis,but we have pain medication for that. His barking and whining is something that just goes on all night long. He's not in pain, doesn't have to go to the bathroom etc....it's like he's having anxiety issues and he'll sleep during the day....


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

He may be getting canine cognitive disorder...ie dementia. They have some meds that can help. See your vet.


----------



## AsianTwinkie7 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks all for your assistance...my vet prescribed my dog selegiline...cross your fingers it helps him.


----------



## Mt Dew Girl (Jan 19, 2011)

I am getting the same thing with my 15 year old pom! I can't figure it out either .


----------



## AsianTwinkie7 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah my dog definitely has CCD...He had 2 seizures within the last couple months...it's so sad....

Mt Dew: We had to figure out all these different options as to why our dog was barking and whining....we basically gave my dog the freedom to roam the house at night and he stopped. Before he slept in the kitchen because he goes to the bathroom everywhere and anywhere. He's no longer potty trained and dog diapers cost so much more then baby diapers....


----------

